# Black Friday is coming!



## reikimaster (Sep 29, 2005)

Black Friday ads are already starting to leak out. Here is something coming from Sears:

10" Craftsman Sliding Compound Miter Saw currently $249.
This will be on sale for $189 on Black Friday.


----------



## DavePowers (Jun 8, 2006)

I have to ask. What is black Friday?


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

"Black Friday" is one of, if not THE busiest shopping days in the US. American Thanksgiving falls on a Thursday, Friday is sales, sales, sales. Wife and I went to Detroit last year (I live in Canada, right on the border) and took advantage of some of the items. Long lines, but big savings.

Brian


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a list of items they have on sale this Black Friday/woodworking items/plus tools 



http://bfads.net/Sears-Fri-Sat/Name
http://bfads.net/Sears-Fri-Sat/Name/Page6


===========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'll tell you what guys, if there was such a sale here down-under, at the same prices, there would have to be a continuous line of trucks each with a large shipping container all jammed full of the goodies and they would all be sold out by mid morning and I suspect the same applies to New Zealand.


----------

